# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  dating Anxiety

## Cassie

Okay so this guys I dated about a year ago from around this time this camping trip vs last years well he is confusing me his name is nick he's amazing was very nice and I don't know how to describe it something different about him like not saying he is different from all other men I have dated but I never was able to put my mind to it. If I had any ability to open up and be my self around a guy and not act like someone I'm not it's him anyway he broke things off with me about a year ago seems he wasn't happy with himself we hung out 1 time after that?s it recently he's messaging me wanted to see each other for a movie at his place plans canceled through so tonight we'll camping he asked how long are you staying take plenty of pictures I'm like okay after a year your showing interest in me again? Is he taking interest am I overthinking I can't comprehend this stuff like I literally have not communicated with him at all much due to not knowing what to say so any advice anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I would take it slowly until I knew his full story / reasons. Why now, after such a long time. Plus does he intend staying around or is he just looking for something quick that will never lead to anything at all. Lot of questions. But I think you have the right to know the answers to such questions. Is he looking for something long term? Will it just be something short term? Then you can make your own mind up once you know the answers.

----------


## Kimbra

It sounds like you still have feelings for him. Ask him what he wants out of this and go from there.

----------


## Cassie

Kimbra 

I still do have  feelings even though things were cut off and we only went in like 6 dates we had a really good time 

I plan to ask him when we hang out like how come you have shown interest in talking again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

